# Old Town Kayaks



## Moon Pie (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone have any comments on Old Town kayaks? I came across a good deal. I know they have been making good canoes for a long time but not sure on the kayaks. It would be used mostly on fresh water rivers, lakes and sound fishing. Old Town Predator 13 is the one I was looking at. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

They are put Together well and you will be much more happier then buying a Kayak from Dicks or a Big Box Store.. Had a guy our last week on a JAM's Adventure's with a 12 Foot Ascend, which at first glance Look to be a Viable Kayak, After 3 Hours in the Sound, Semi Rough Day, 1 1/2 to 2 Foot 15 to 20 MPH wind Swell.. He had 8 Inches of Water in his Hull, and the boat was Listing when we got back to the Marina. It almost was to the Point of Sinking.. If you stick with a Known Brand, Ocean, Old Town, Wilderness Systems, Native, Jackson Cudda and the Like You will Be happy as long as the Condition is good. If you go Big box Store Kayak, Just remember this, You get what you pay for.. Good Luck.. JAM


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 17, 2005)

Sit in or on top


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

JAM said:


> They are put Together well and you will be much more happier then buying a Kayak from Dicks or a Big Box Store.. Had a guy our last week on a JAM's Adventure's with a 12 Foot Ascend, which at first glance Look to be a Viable Kayak, After 3 Hours in the Sound, Semi Rough Day, 1 1/2 to 2 Foot 15 to 20 MPH wind Swell.. He had 8 Inches of Water in his Hull, and the boat was Listing when we got back to the Marina. It almost was to the Point of Sinking.. If you stick with a Known Brand, Ocean, Old Town, Wilderness Systems, Native, Jackson Cudda and the Like You will Be happy as long as the Condition is good. If you go Big box Store Kayak, Just remember this, You get what you pay for.. Good Luck.. JAM


I heard the story now I want to see the pics!!HAHA

Seriously to the op JAM's right on target.


----------



## wintersun (Sep 7, 2014)

For their length and overall size they are on the heavy side. The OT Predator 13 at 13'2" weighs 86 lbs. as compared to the Ocean Kayak Trident 13 that is 13'6" and weighs 67 lbs. 
OK Trident also costs $300 less than the Predator 13. You do get the comfy chair on the Predator but I would not want to put an 86 lb. kayak on my truck's roof rack or carry that heavy a kayak to the water where a trolly is not an option. Both boats have the Mod Pod which is terrific and I had it on my Trident 11 Angler kayak (56 lb weight). 

The OK Trident 13 has one of the best setups for mounting a fish finder with its sonar shield and special transducer scupper hole. Not sure about the Old Town, but the OK Trident 13 includes a battery bag in the bow and along with the Mod Pod ships with a Cannon rod holder. You can use both Scotty and Cannon rod holders and accessories with the Mod Pod and no drilling is needed.


----------



## Moon Pie (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)




----------



## D Wade Rose (Mar 28, 2014)

I bought an Ascend and the hull and floor is so weak it won't hold it's shape. I'm going for Jackson Big Tuna or similar. Your post was excellent advice.


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

This is only my second year participating in the sport, but I've been watching it for 4 or 5, and it definitely seems to be growing in popularity.A few of years ago, Basspro's top of the line Ascend Kayak was only about $500. People would buy them, spend a couple hundred rigging them up, then you'd see them on craigslist for $400-$500. When I was in the market for my first kayak, I noticed a trend of Ascend's for sale; they'd mostly be fully rigged and less than a year old. Basspro being the big box they are, wants a chunk of the industry. So they bring to market a product that will net them the most profit. A fully polished turd.
You may get the idea to try kayak fishing while walking around a basspro or dick's so you start looking around. You talk to experienced kayak fisherman that have WS, OK, Jackson, or Hobie boats, and see they start at a grand and go all the way up to 3k before you even start rigging them up. So you think, wow, that's too much, why do I need to spend $1000 on a new boat with no gear, when I can spend $300 on a boat from dick's, and $700 on all kinds of gear. In my research, people that do this, learn the hard way, that enjoyment in kayak fishing requires comfort (and a sense of safety). If you've got 6hrs to spend on the water, and within the first 2 you're miserable because of back pain...you're less likely to use it.
Most of the bad press I've heard about Ascend was comfort related. A buddy of mine bought the top of the line SOT (at the time) rigged it up, and used it one day. Then he bought a brand new Jackon Cuda. The story JAM tells about the Ascend taking on water isn't surprising, but it adds to the reason's to stay away from big box boats.

The original post was about Old Town Predator...I think Old Town has a pretty good reputation in the canoe business. Every livery that I've rented a canoe from offered them. So even though big boxes may carry that brand, I don't equate that manufacturer to Ascend. Rob Choi either has or had the same boat mentioned. I saw him using it out on the Elizabeth River in February. I remember him saying that it was great for standing and sight fishing, very stable, but the seat was higher up in the air, making it more susceptible to wind. Bottom line, if you can find an used Old Town for 75% (or less) of new cost, I'd go for it.


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

This guy uses an Old Town Predator 13, at least sometimes. I think he has an OK Trident too...
http://www.hookline-sinker.net/2014/09/breaking-in-new-toy.html

Good reads, and very successful angler.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't own an Old Towne Predator but a buddy does. He's been a river rat for decades, owns a small fleet including Jacksons and WS products. He loves it and considers it the best bargain in his fleet. The only river yak he has that he considers a better performer is his Coosa, but the Predator is cheaper and still an excellent boat. 

He get out on his predator in slow moving water and walks around it like he's in his kitchen.

I own an Old Towne Vapor, it was my first and I still use it in the winter on lakes. It's held up well to me and my kids.


----------

